# Pre-Order Asmodus Minikin V2 180W - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Our order of the Asmodus Minkin V2 has shipped. We expect them mid week next week.

Black is the first colour to be released which has the same rubber finish like the V1 and V1.5.

In celebration of your support of the Asmodus Minikin brand we are giving away a set of LG HG2's with the first 25 pre-orders. Once these are sold out the units pre-sold will come without batteries. This will be noted on the site once we are sold out of the combo with batteries.



 







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## dastrix550

Can't wait!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

dastrix550 said:


> Can't wait!!


Dastrix i love you sooo much!!!!!!!! im sure i've told u many times before. Organise for a brother there! PS Kai love u lots and lots

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dastrix550

Tahir_Kai said:


> Dastrix i love you sooo much!!!!!!!! im sure i've told u many times before. Organise for a brother there! PS Kai love u lots and lots


Says the one rolling in the dough!! Your bed sheets still R200 notes stitched together?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tahir_Kai

dastrix550 said:


> Says the one rolling in the dough!! Your bed sheets still R200 notes stitched together?


We can be Minkin's duo. i know you want this lol. make it happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@dastrix550 love you long time. Time to jam some COD but not with kai cause he is a hacker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

So tempted to pull the trigger but don't like the black finish


----------



## dastrix550

Tahir_Kai said:


> We can be Minkin's duo. i know you want this lol. make it happen


Just deposit R2k into my account, sure we can sort something out, just cut of a quarter of your bed sheet.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

BigGuy said:


> @dastrix550 love you long time. Time to jam some COD but not with kai cause he is a hacker.


me???? ahhhhh never  we must party up hehe


----------



## dastrix550

Tahir_Kai said:


> me???? ahhhhh never  we must party up hehe


Soon. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Trigger pulled due to a large case of FOMO... @Sir Vape you are killing me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Q-Ball

Ordered


----------



## Riaz

Couldn't resist this one. 

Order placed


----------



## E.T.

Whoop whoop, ordered now the long wait!


----------



## Sir Vape

The first 25 combo deal with batteries is sold out. More stock is available on the website but comes standard without batteries.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball

@Sir Vape , I have sent an email in this regard but not sure if you have received it.

I ordered a black Wotofo Sapor with my Minikin, but would like a SS Sapor in stead.
Can you please change my order accordingly.

Thanks
Quentin


----------



## brotiform

Q-Ball said:


> @Sir Vape , I have sent an email in this regard but not sure if you have received it.
> 
> I ordered a black Wotofo Sapor with my Minikin, but would like a SS Sapor in stead.
> Can you please change my order accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> Quentin



Phone the shop for peace of mind.


----------



## Q-Ball

brotiform said:


> Phone the shop for peace of mind.



Oh right, forgot they have a shop now. 

Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

Q-Ball said:


> @Sir Vape , I have sent an email in this regard but not sure if you have received it.
> 
> I ordered a black Wotofo Sapor with my Minikin, but would like a SS Sapor in stead.
> Can you please change my order accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> Quentin



Sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived in Durban guys. Just waiting on delivery. We will be shipping tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## E.T.

Great. Cant wait, now I have to sell my other mod before this one arrives, or my wife will kill me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't ship mine! I will be down to fetch it in the am @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't ship mine! I will be down to fetch it in the am @Sir Vape!



Cool ballie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Please open some more battery combo deals

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

SAVapeGear said:


> Please open some more battery combo deals



True. Some of us saw the deal too late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't ship mine! I will be down to fetch it in the am @Sir Vape!



Please post pics as soon as you can oom Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will post a pic shortly. Here is another pic to keep you busy. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go. 





Opening it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Geez thank, that helps with the Fomo, that mod in the first pic though


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

